# 91 Year Old Grandma Creates Her Art Using Microsoft Paint



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2021)

Some nice pictures here, she's more talented and computer friendly than I will ever be.  More pics in link.
https://www.boredpanda.com/grandmother-amazing-artwork-microsoft-paint-concha-garcia-zaera/



> It is _never_ too late to start learning a new skill or searching for a brand new hobby. Learning really doesn’t just stop and end immediately after high school or university, and 91-year-old Spanish grandmother Concha García Zaera is living proof of this.
> 
> The incredibly talented artist from Valencia has been wowing the internet with her incredibly detailed works of art, all done exclusively on Microsoft Paint. Now we’ve all spent quite a lot of time in the program as kids (and, let’s be honest, as adults), but very few of us have approached this level of mastery.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 15, 2021)

Wow, those are really nice. And not easy to do, at least for me. My youngest son is really good at it but he doesn't own a computer. He did a bunch of artwork on my old computer. Wish I'd downloaded it onto a data stick or something.


----------



## jujube (Jul 15, 2021)

Move over, Grandma Moses.....here's Grandma Microsoft.


----------

